# 94 pathfinder aftermarket stereo troubles



## speedmonkey (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello
I just bought a new deck for my ol pathy. Thinking i could put enough of my wits together to engineer a nice hot sound. Famous last words. I hooked up the conversion harness, and BUTT connected all the "right" wires. Unfortunately, no sound is coming out of the speakers. The display on the deck lights up, and it seems to be workin fine. I THINK it might be the built in amp, which i dont no a thing about, but it seems 90% of ppls stereo problems are solved by tweaking the amp. It's a mos-fet power amp. I hooked up the harness +' and -'s to the same 1's on the connector into the unit. Just to make sure tho, the wire WITH the stripe is negative rite?

Heres my deck http://www.jvc.ca/en/consumer/produ...p?model=KD-G510
Any assistance wood be much appreciated, im at my wits end.


----------

